# Ride Yukon



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

Got the Ride Yukon 164 a couple of months ago. Decent snow cover arrived recently (in Australia) so I had the chance to try it out. The last time I went snowboarding was 4-5+ years ago so I had to learn everything from the beginning. Some of you might say that the Yukon wasn't the best choice for a 'beginner' and I would agree that its not the easiest board to ride. The first day was difficult (as it always is when your learning the basics). On the second day I was really getting into it and starting to understand how this board is to be ridden. You need to be slightly aggresive and throw your weight around. Then it starts to reward you with superb edge grip. On a particularily icy slope I thought the edges wouldnt hold but they did to my surprise. Needless to say the base is fast. Its one of the stiffer boards which can make it more unforgiving but the benefit is that it makes it a very stable ride. I didn't have to worry about uneven chunks of snow in my path, this board just smashes through and pounds it down.

As you can gather im very pleased with this board. It may be a more difficult board to ride, but once you understand how they designed this thing to be ridden it will be hard to get that smile off your face. :thumbsup:


----------

